# Used fly reel for sale



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

$200?? Too much??
I have only used it a handfull of times. It still looks the same as the day I got it.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I bought that same exact reel two years ago in black. Basically brand new. Paid $150.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I found my receipt $220 new bought at the fly fisherman in Titusville. For some reason I thought it cost more. Either way it is in new condition, I will sell for 180. I have a Ross Canyon that I use on an 8wt, this one is on my 9wt and doesn't get out of the garage all that often. If it doesn't sell I guess I still own a nice reel


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I just sold the same model reel, in new condition, on eBay for $210


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks byfly.
I thought I was close to a pretty fair price for a nice quality reel in new shape. I may just post it up on Ebay and aim for $200.


----------

